# 921, superdish and TV Package



## wiggy (Sep 16, 2003)

In several different threads there has been mention of a 921, superdish and tv package (40" projection or 34" crt) for $2000. My questions are:

1. date available
2. TV's used

I hope by December 1st. Some one said RCA TV's.
Thankx Wiggy


----------



## rudolpht (Nov 6, 2002)

Called Dish and got transferred to the HDTV group as well. There is no info provided to the CSRs, even on setting up an install on a Superdish or any programming deals to get it free (or even to pay).


----------



## tahoerob (Mar 22, 2003)

wiggy said:


> In several different threads there has been mention of a 921, superdish and tv package (40" projection or 34" crt) for $2000. My questions are:
> 
> 1. date available
> 2. TV's used
> ...


Word from recent Baltimore summit: November 1!

The 811, 921 & SuperDish should all be available then. We should all watch the upcoming Tech Talk on 10/13 to be sure.

Robert


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

I would avoid DISH's TV. First, it is made by RCA (they have a very poor record for reliability) and second, DISH had the TV "neutered". If you decide to drop DISH you will not be able to use the TV with any other HD provider (via the DVI port).


----------



## enforcer (Jun 27, 2003)

Bill R said:


> I would avoid DISH's TV. First, it is made by RCA (they have a very poor record for reliability) and second, DISH had the TV "neutered". If you decide to drop DISH you will not be able to use the TV with any other HD provider (via the DVI port).


In reference to RCA equipment, I have a 52 inch widescreen RCA HDTV and I have yet to encounter a problem with my unit. Wonderful tv.


----------



## tahoerob (Mar 22, 2003)

Bill R said:


> I would avoid DISH's TV. .......second, DISH had the TV "neutered". If you decide to drop DISH you will not be able to use the TV with any other HD provider (via the DVI port).


I wonder if they are going to make full disclosure of that to buyers??

Robert


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

_"neutered"_? :eek2:


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Welcome back Nick.. I hope you weren't neutered while you were gone.


----------

